# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  Giant Robot Mech, WIRED, California, USA

## Airicist

Serires "How to make a giant robot mech"

In partnership with YouTube, the Stan Winston School, and Legacy Effects, WIRED built a giant robot mech, which debuted at San Diego Comic Con 2013. From design to tech, and prototype to finished product, see how the ultimate cosplay creation came to life.

February 2013

----------


## Airicist

San Diego Comic Con 2013: Giant Robot Storms-Geek Week-WIRED

 Published on Jul 18, 2013




> It took the mighty minds and resources of WIRED, YouTube, Stan Winston Studios, Legacy Effects, and Conde Nast Entertainment to create an insanely detailed, one-of-a-kind, 9 foot 9 inch Mech with four arms to usher in the 2013 San Diego Comic Con. And who better to announce it than Adam Savage, of Tested and Mythbusters. It is ready to blow your mind. And coming soon to YouTube's Geek Week ... a huge mini-series showing how this colossus was built.

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Mech befriends Little Girl @ Comic-Con 2013 

 Published on Jul 18, 2013




> 10 Foot Tall Robot meets Little Girl @ Comic-Con 2013
> Click for full story: "Giant Robot befriends Little Girl at Comic-Con 2013"
> 
> Our first day at Comic-Con 2013 we unveiled a top secret project we've been working on with Wired, YouTube & Legacy Effects - the ULTIMATE cosplay creation, a nearly 10 foot tall robot mech suit. Long live Practical Effects!

----------


## Airicist

SDCC 2014: The Giant Creature Project 

 Published on Aug 4, 2014




> At last year's Comic-Con, the Stan Winston School teamed up with Legacy Effects to build a giant robot to walk the streets of San Diego. This year, they collaborated again to build an even larger creature. Will chats with the team behind this behemoth to learn how it was built and to see how it's brought to life by puppeteers.
> 
> The Giant Creature project is a creative collaboration between Stan Winston School, Legacy Effects, Stratasys and Wired.


Series "How to make a giant creature?"

August 2014

----------

